# Suburban Hot water tank rust in water



## donc1939 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a 3.5 year old suburban 10 gallon hot water tank. I'm getting light rust coloring in the hot water. I've cleaned the tank and changed the anode rod. Anyone know of a way to get rid of the rust?


----------



## utmtman (Mar 13, 2009)

Re: Suburban Hot water tank rust in water

If you keep rinsing your tank it should clean up after two or three rinses.  If it dont I would wonder if you have another problem.  I am surprised that your tank would rust in such a short time.  Possibly you had a bad tank when it was new?


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 14, 2009)

Re: Suburban Hot water tank rust in water

Are you sure it isn't mud from a muddy water supply?


----------



## donc1939 (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Suburban Hot water tank rust in water

Our water supply is a portable RV RO system. 1 - 5 milicron , 1 - 1milicron sediment, 1 - carbon block and twin RO membranes with auto backwash. The tank sees nothing but the best water. Our anode rod was changed for the first time about 3 weeks ago and i think the problem showed up after that.


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 16, 2009)

Re: Suburban Hot water tank rust in water

Did you use white vinegar to clean the tank?  Did you let it sit overnight after putting vinegar in the tank and filling it completely?  Did you completely flush it out after you "cleaned it"?  I'd try the vinegar method to clean.


----------

